# piedmont muskies through the ice



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

my buddy from piedmont wants to go ice fishing for muskie with tip ups. ive never been ice fishing before. anyone been getting any muskie through the ice?


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

There are actually alot of muskies caught through the ice on the roadbed using Vibe's


----------



## fishon4me (Jan 9, 2011)

I fish tip ups there people tell me they don't work but I caught a twenty inch saugeye and a 18'' small mouth on them I like them


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

bttmline said:


> There are actually alot of muskies caught through the ice on the roadbed using Vibe's


vibes huh? what do they do just jig them up and down? what do people use for tips ups,live bait?


----------



## fishon4me (Jan 9, 2011)

Vibe ees are blade baits like the cicada lure I use tipups with fathead minnows also I jig with a forrage minnow I like to be different and see if other things work


----------



## shortstroke (Jan 11, 2005)

If you want muskies thru the ice I'd say you'd have better chances at Leesville lake...they are everywhere out there....out from the dam ramp there is a hump that is a good place for them...like mentioned earlier they like vibees alot thru the ice...I've thought about trying for them with tip ups like u mentioned but i was concerned u'd run out of line..maybe just a regular rod would be ur best bet to fight them out...don't know if it is legal but I thought of using like an injured crappie or gill for bait....we see them all the time with the cameras when we r panfishing the trees...everything sorta quits biting when they show up...


----------



## fishon4me (Jan 9, 2011)

I fish deep creek lake in maryland a lot over 6,000 acres we catch pike on tip ups all the time at least one a day. The biggest I have seen caught out there was 43'' no problem on a tip up.


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

Broad question. Please excuse if I mis-interpret. Seems the same live-bait rig (maybe a quick strike rig) used with a sucker would apply through the ice in the typical haunts. Musky like cold water; possibly begin where a steep drop off is adjacent to a flat or hump etc. with this rig. the beauty of the tip up affords more then two fishing poles per angler. Piedmont is obviously an awesome Musky fishery. 

Regardless; please share what you try. good Luck!!!


----------

